# Hey all



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Newbie here to the forums.
I used to troll the snowboard.com forums, but can't say I am really a fan, but checking these ones out, they are way better.

Moved to Edmonton last year, and in Jan, a bunch of us made a trip to Jasper to hit the mountain there, but not before buying a ton of snowboarding gear. Being from the East, and riding a couple times out there on rentals, I got totally hooked riding a mountain. Doesn't compare. After that, we were there every day off we had, and made some trips to Banff too. First couple times, I sucked big time, falling leaf down the runs.. But got pretty decent, and can tear up some pretty tough blacks, although Double Blacks are still a bit tough for me. Late in the season I got addicted to doing tree runs, and can't wait to get going on those again.

Getting a pass to Marmot this year, but have some trips planned to Bannf, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse and Whistler. In Jan, a bunch of us are going catskiing in the Caribous too.

Anyway, I'm totally hooked, and counting down the time till new snow. If northern alberta gets hit early, should be less than 1.5 months before I can ride again.


Right now, I'm riding a 159 Salomon Special Magnum (size 13 feet), but really looking into some of the Never Summer RC boards that I'd like to rock this winter.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. Quite a few of us made the move from TOS (the other site, snowboard.com) and are now residing here!

Glad to have ya


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

On the topic of Never Summer...I just ordered myself a Premier F1-R. Can't wait to rip on it this year. This will be my first NS board


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

sb.c transplant here myself, welcome over


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!!!!



cubllsu8338 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> On the topic of Never Summer...I just ordered myself a Premier F1-R. Can't wait to rip on it this year. This will be my first NS board


Awesome! I can't wait to demo one!!


----------

